# The Modded CPU clubhouse



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome​
Hey guys, Panchoman gave me the idea of this club so nearly all the credit goes to him
The club is open to anyone who has a modded CPU  (e.g. Pin-Mod) if you can please include a picture it would go a bit better i think.


Last of all have fun, and don't try too hard!!

Captain: Fuse-Wire
Vice-Captain: Panchoman
JR Racinfan
craigwhiteside
Spud107
suraswami


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 14, 2007)

This is my pentium sytem with pin-mods, hopefully with an alternate board i can also apply voltage modding as my current board doesn't support the feature.


----------



## hat (Nov 14, 2007)

I overclocked mine via BIOS 
j/k


----------



## panchoman (Nov 14, 2007)

very nice, can you do a multiplier mod on that cpu fuse?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 14, 2007)

I took the IHS off my K6 350

does this count?


----------



## spud107 (Nov 14, 2007)

fuse wires pc before it was sold to him. . . minus ihs


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I took the IHS off my K6 350
> 
> does this count?


if it made a difference then i don't see why not. 

and pancho, well i know there IS a way to clock it to 3GHZ on it's current board but im not to sure on how to achieve it, though i have been given a new board to try out by spud107 that hopefully gives me some volt modding options, at the moment on the current board when it clocks at 3GHZ (tested by Spud107) i think it looses sound, hopefully with the new board when i clock it to 3GHZ and maybe beyond i can keep sound, just have to wait and see till tommorow


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah Spud, that was a sweet overclock you had. what setup was that from??


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> if it made a difference then i don't see why not.
> 
> and pancho, well i know there IS a way to clock it to 3GHZ on it's current board but im not to sure on how to achieve it, though i have been given a new board to try out by spud107 that hopefully gives me some volt modding options, at the moment on the current board when it clocks at 3GHZ (tested by Spud107) i think it looses sound, hopefully with the new board when i clock it to 3GHZ and maybe beyond i can keep sound, just have to wait and see till tommorow



good luck with that man


----------



## hat (Nov 15, 2007)

Can anyone dig up the socket 370 pin mod? I wanna try it on my Celeron 533.


----------



## spud107 (Nov 15, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> yeah Spud, that was a sweet overclock you had. what setup was that from??


your one lol, was making sure i got the most hwbot points from it.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 15, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> if it made a difference then i don't see why not.



Does breaking the chip into two count as a difference?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

spud107 said:


> your one lol, was making sure i got the most hwbot points from it.



lol fair enough, awell, need to go get ma tower from shauns then put the new mobo in, gotta wait till he gets back from college though.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Does breaking the chip into two count as a difference?



unless you can somehow scramble it into a duel core then im afraid not


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL. 

RIP K6-2 350

_It wasnt even mine when I broke it_


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

hat said:


> Can anyone dig up the socket 370 pin mod? I wanna try it on my Celeron 533.



i think this is what you are looking for,





easier to do than you first expect


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> LOL.
> 
> RIP K6-2 350
> 
> _It wasnt even mine when I broke it_



well trying to get the heatsink off my celeron is sooper hard, too much pressure and my processor will simply snap, gotta be careful when i swap boards over


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 15, 2007)

I *would* attempt another IHS removal, But, Since I've killed 2 K6-2's, I think I'll just leave it the way it is.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I *would* attempt another IHS removal, But, Since I've killed 2 K6-2's, I think I'll just leave it the way it is.



yeah would agree on you with that, 2 blowing up without a sucssesfull results is kinda a sign that it isn't going to work!


----------



## hat (Nov 15, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> i think this is what you are looking for,
> 
> easier to do than you first expect



Any reccomendations?
Oh, and I still need the second picture... the one where it says to cover/pull out one other pin. Extra volts won't to me any good on stock settings


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

cool if forgot that sorry, ill get it for you asap, i cant do any volt mods till i install the new mobo, couldn't be bothered doing it today


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

f you still want to do the pin mod, you have to cover or break BSEL (AJ31) pin. You should try nail varnish or something that will come off with a bit of isopropyl alcohol/acetone. You don't want this to be permanent because I strongly doubt your chip will like running at 133x13.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

*Socket 370 volt modding*

im sure this is the volt mod im using to well obviously boosting the volt. Hat im sure you could find this useful if you ever consider volt modding


----------



## hat (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't care if it blows up. It's only a F@H box anyway. And socket 370 cpu's are cheap if I ever need a replacement. THAT SUCKER'S COMING OFF


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

hahaha so true, its my system at the moment but hopefully soon it will be replaced! if your not too bothered about it maybe you should see if volt modding is an option on your board especially for F@H, able to process WU quicker than you can at the moment


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/s939pinmod/amd_socket939_pinmod.html

a very useful place for gettings mods and stuff, they have a generator thing that'll tell you which pins to use and everything.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

perfect for 939 users pancho, Spud107 you should take advantage of this site, just had a quick bringe at it the now and it has everything for modding 939 processors, nice find panchoman


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

no problem, 939 users should credit you on that find easily. good guide, very good guide to 939 cpu modding


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

hey, would ripping apart my slot 1/slot a p2 count as modding? like it'd still be functional, just the hs modded a little


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah i don't see what the problem is, aslong as it runs better/ is cooler or any kind of modification that pushes it away from factory standard crap then yeah, why not it's a modded CPU, Welcome Panchoman, officially CPU modding pimp lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

lol ty


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the club Panchoman, vice captain?? your choice ill edit it when you have made your choice


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

im game for that, whatever you want to make me


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

nae bother, ill edit the front asap. need to know what spud107 wants aswell since he did help me understand pin modding


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

okay lol, i really need to edit out my stakz, nee to get rid of the 2 microz in there, the amd alliance & phenom club, need to update some of the sizes to the nicer ones that jr's been working on and it'd be cool to get a stackerz for this club in there


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

ahhh excellent. dont get rid of any clubs more important than this one, i dont want this becoming too big because i mean who in there right mind mods a CPU, apart from us hardcore modders!!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

becoming too big as in what lol, this club will get the final slot in my stak, imma ask jr if we can make some stackerz and sigs for this club, you can add em to your sig too


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW yeah sure, it would be excellent if you and JR made sigs for this. most apprecitated indeed. i mean maybe there will be a few members to this club, more than i was expecting


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

well thats good isn't it? having more members.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

having extra members would be excellent, more than 10 would be unbelievable, just anything i do never really takes off (bit of a fruitloop) but if i get full support here then hey ho the Modded CPU club here we go!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

well this club has taken off, 2 pages already


----------



## black light burns (Nov 15, 2007)

something i want to know is what do you use to so a pin-mod on a CPU? how do you connect the pins?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

black light burns said:


> something i want to know is what do you use to so a pin-mod on a CPU? how do you connect the pins?



i used a small piece of metal (alluminium) and bent it into an oval shape then rested it against the right pins, works perfectly, even things like paper clips work perfect for pin mods


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

http://translate.google.com/transla...de/index_d.html&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

of course you'll need to know which pins, what cpu are you trying to mod? they have excellent pin mod generators, though i cant get the new amd ones working


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 15, 2007)

panchoman said:


> well this club has taken off, 2 pages already



 thats because its been me n u discussing things!! or maybe it has taken off, in the end i just gotta say thanks to everyone who inputed data to this club


----------



## panchoman (Nov 15, 2007)

an example of the pin mod generator, i have it so that it points out to me which things to connect on the back of the mobo. which i think would be easier then trying to do it on the cpu, and im guessing that top socket means that you mod the socket?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah your right there, i've never went into mobo modding into much depth, might do it now since you've shown me, usually i only do CPU pin mods and in-windows over-clocking, mobo modding is totally new to me


----------



## panchoman (Nov 16, 2007)

well its the same as cpu modding, you just connect the pins on the back of the mobo which correspond with the pins on the cpu that you want to mod, i would imagine its a lot easier then cpu modding since you've got more room and stuff you know.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 16, 2007)

i knew it was almost the same process as CPU pin modding it's just i've never went into any depth on it but it will be something i will look into soon for more POWER!! (new 370 mobo tests today, will post later...... wooooo SOF3 just completed download)


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 22, 2007)

Socket 478 system up and running at 2600MHz sucessfully, now all i need is my phone working to upload new case gallery mods! apart from that im already looking for another 478 to mod for a backup system


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

can i join , i modded an old p3's voltage on the pcb so i could get to 800Mhz from 533 lol, i loved the old dip switches xD


----------



## btarunr (Nov 23, 2007)

Fuse...You're good man! Got something for a Socket A ? AMD Barton Athlon XP 2600+ on a ECS N2U400-A (NForce 2 Ultra) ???


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Fuse...You're good man! Got something for a Socket A ? AMD Barton Athlon XP 2600+ on a ECS N2U400-A (NForce 2 Ultra) ???



this place will help you out, http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/s939pinmod/amd_socket939_pinmod.html

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/s939pinmod/amd_socket939_pinmod.html
very good pin mod generator for the barton's


----------



## btarunr (Nov 23, 2007)

panchoman said:


> this place will help you out, http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/s939pinmod/amd_socket939_pinmod.html
> 
> http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...workshop/s939pinmod/amd_socket939_pinmod.html
> very good pin mod generator for the barton's



But dude, Barton is socket A (462-pin) these links go to 939-pin pin-modding


----------



## panchoman (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.ocinside.de/index_e.html 
from there you want to hit the workshop button, they have lots of socket A material on there, the second socket a link is the pin mod generator


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 24, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> can i join , i modded an old p3's voltage on the pcb so i could get to 800Mhz from 533 lol, i loved the old dip switches xD



Course you can!! welcome aboard, dont suppose you have any pictures of your mods to post up??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2007)

Can I join fuse? I had owned a few p3's and cellies in the past. My favorite one though was a Celly 700 that was pinmodded to 1050Mhz. Hehehehe ....


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> Socket 478 system up and running at 2600MHz sucessfully, now all i need is my phone working to upload new case gallery mods! apart from that im already looking for another 478 to mod for a backup system



Got a surprise today, went to go visit a friend and quickly ended up heading out to see someone. When we got there i was told that this pc needed sorted so i set about it, nothing special just onboard graphics and sound, niether of witch i worked as i was told. quick dink through the BIOS and the problem was resolved, replaced an old CD drive for a CD/RW, not bad really and i was given a whole 478 board and celeron 1.8GHz. problem is the board is SDRAM and the CPU is running stock 1.8GHz but at 1.75 volt meaning this board has a high chance of Volt modding  My current Celeron (2.00GHz) is clocked at 2.6GHz at 1.5 volts meaning im getting more out my current CPU per volt than the new one so ill stick with the current chip. The board being SDRAM does cause a problem though rendering the board as an experimental board, really im just going to use it to see how far i can push the chip, reason im doing this is because i don't have any SDRAM and there was none in the case!! however to add to my payment i recieved a 123.5GB HDD after my friend mistook it for a 5GB!! (musn't have seen the 123 ) wasn't till a couple of hours ago till i realised what i had just been gifted !! I was also given a scanner and a HP 6122 Printer (need drivers) and a PS2 eyetoy (Have Drivers!!) so all in all im pretty happy after a cup of coffee and a couple of hours work so soon the tests will begin on my mutant chip!!!!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 24, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Can I join fuse? I had owned a few p3's and cellies in the past. My favorite one though was a Celly 700 that was pinmodded to 1050Mhz. Hehehehe ....



Yeah of course more the merrier!!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 24, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Fuse...You're good man! Got something for a Socket A ? AMD Barton Athlon XP 2600+ on a ECS N2U400-A (NForce 2 Ultra) ???



Check this forum out i didn't have time to  read through it all but hopefully it points you in the right direction, it has been translated from french!!

http://translate.google.com/transla...l=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=Q2P&sa=N


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 28, 2007)

There has gotta be more of you out there. Spud i know you have a modded CPU i seen you take the heat shield off the top of that 478 the other night and that is a mod!!
Hey JR don't suppose if you have time to make a couple of banners for the club?? thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> There has gotta be more of you out there. Spud i know you have a modded CPU i seen you take the heat shield off the top of that 478 the other night and that is a mod!!
> Hey JR don't suppose if you have time to make a couple of banners for the club?? thanks



Of course.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 30, 2007)

great thanks man!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 30, 2007)

I modded my other K6-2, and popped off the IHS without breaking it. 

too bad the CPU was dead when i pulled it off

The weird thing is, is I pull the IHS on a working one, and I crack the chip, and I pull a IHS on a dead chip, and i don't crack it! 

AMD K6-2  Me


----------



## panchoman (Nov 30, 2007)

hey fuse, i forgot to pass these onto you:


----------



## spud107 (Nov 30, 2007)

that cpu i done the other night wasn't mine
heres fuse-wires ihs from current pc inbetween a p3 an p2 hs


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks for that pancho, were they from JR?? Cool spud, lol as you can see i got the connection sorted without having to reinstall any drivers.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 1, 2007)

i co-made em with jr, he made the background, i put the text in and rounded the edges


----------



## spud107 (Dec 1, 2007)

find a sof2 server, post here what one, do u want my .cfg file?


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 1, 2007)

spud107 said:


> find a sof2 server, post here what one, do u want my .cfg file?



yeah go for it, think my ping is still a bit yeeehaaa at the moment.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 1, 2007)

Can Pencil mod count?  I upped the start up Volts on a Duron 1600 from 1.5V to 1.6V so I can start it from FSB 133 to 166 and went upto 175.  Stable for more than a year on a ECS K7 Via board which doesn't have cpu volt changing option.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 1, 2007)

suraswami said:


> Can Pencil mod count?  I upped the start up Volts on a Duron 1600 from 1.5V to 1.6V so I can start it from FSB 133 to 166 and went upto 175.  Stable for more than a year on a ECS K7 Via board which doesn't have cpu volt changing option.



Yet again yes, any kind of mod that has enhanced cooling or performance of the CPU is welcome!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## spud107 (Dec 1, 2007)

?:\Program Files\Soldier of Fortune II - Double Helix\rpmpro


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 1, 2007)

done, right il find a server ill be 2 mins


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuse-Wire said:


> f you still want to do the pin mod, you have to cover or break BSEL (AJ31) pin. You should try nail varnish or something that will come off with a bit of isopropyl alcohol/acetone. You don't want this to be permanent because I strongly doubt your chip will like running at 133x13.



what does this one do? Also will it work on a P3?


----------

